# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  Seta de chopo (Agrocybe cylindracea)

## Azuer

De esta misma tarde en la base de un chopo, no he podido resistirme a hacerles la foto de lo bonitas que estaban. Con las últimas tormentas parece que "algo se mueve" en el campo.

----------


## perdiguera

Yo espero encontrar algo parecido cuando llegue a casa.

----------

